# Which Driving Books Or DVD's



## rubyviewminis (Nov 8, 2010)

I have found a few to put on my list, Doris Ganton, I have her book, still waiting on the DVD. It is very hard to find! Two of Patty Cloke DVD's and I just love Robyn Cuffey's DVD and book. There are so many out there, I am renting the DVD's to find the ones I can get the most out of for purchasing, so that helps a lot. I also have three years worth of all your wonderful threads and posts that I need to sit down and study. Suggestions? Anyone like the Doc Hammill, Mair, or others? What about Bobbie Ferraro?


----------



## drivin*me*buggy (Nov 9, 2010)

I like Clay Mair's dvds. I have the set. I used to have Bobbie Ferraro's set to but sold them. They were good too. The book I am liking right now is Driven Dressage for the Single Horse.

Angie


----------



## RhineStone (Nov 9, 2010)

drivin*me*buggy said:


> The book I am liking right now is Driven Dressage for the Single Horse.


















Driven Dressage with the Single Horse is an awesome book. Don't be "afraid" of it based on the title. There is extremely good information in there for even the beginning driver. And it doesn't break the bank, either.

Another one I like is Carriage Driving by Heike Bean. It isn't necessarily for the complete beginner because it goes beyond "pull the right rein to go right..."

The Essential Guide to Carriage Driving is a good book for beginners.

On the Box Seat is another one that really gets into _good_ driving.

I really like the DVD set from Mary Ruth Marks, Teach Your Horse to Drive. Again, it goes beyond the title. There is info on harness fit, reinsmanship, and driving safety.

Muffy Seaton has some good videos on Harnessing and Hitching, Presentation and Turnout, and Intro to CDEs. Her Bending the Driving Horse is good, too, but her technique is completely backwards from what other World-level clinicians use and what works for me. It can work for some people, though. And the principles are good.

The nice thing about the above books and DVDs is that they are authored by people that are proven carriage drivers. Other authors can have a different slant, such as draft horses, which can be _completely_ different from light horse driving. Breed show driving is also completely different from carriage driving.

Myrna


----------



## hobbyhorse23 (Nov 9, 2010)

I agree with Myrna, both on the titles she recommends and on the point that it really depends on what kind of driving you want to do. Doc Hammill for instance is very much a working agricultural/draft driver I believe, which while extremely rare and valuable these days may not be at all what you're looking for as far as teaching a mini to drive for show or pleasure.

What are your goals?

Leia


----------



## susanne (Nov 9, 2010)

I've thoroughly digested Heike Bean's book and then gone back for seconds and thirds.

It was the first driving book I ever read, and while much of it was way beyond where I was, it still gave me a firm intellectual grounding (almost like ground-driving a young horse long before he's ready to drive).

It's not a step-by-step book that you refer to while training, but it's definitely a deep and satisfying read. It's the book I keep beside my bed to read bits before I fall asleep.

It is aimed at carriage driving rather than breed show driving, and she is not shy about her dislike of checks and other such devices.

For DVDs, be sure to look at the driving titles available on Giddyup.com and the other video rental sites. This way you can view them all and then invest in the ones that you prefer


----------



## drivin*me*buggy (Nov 9, 2010)

I also have the Carriage Driving Book by Bean and enjoy that one too, definitely get that one....

what I love about the Driving Dressage with the Single Horse is it is a FUN book...there are practice ideas and lots of dressage tests in the back...it is not a thick book- but it is SO worth the money.

I am going to look for the On the Box Seat book that Myrna recommends when I go to the Equine Affaire later this week.

I also really like Horse Training In-Hand A Modern Guide to wroking from the ground by Ellen Schuthof-Lesmeister and Kip Mistral for more ground work ideas (nice for winter time.)

Also- don't forget magazines like Driving Digest and the Whip (which you get if you are an ADS member)Great articles...I'd love to get some past issues of Driving Digest ...I just started my subscription and LOVE it.

Angie


----------



## rubyviewminis (Nov 10, 2010)

Thank you so much all! Right now just trail and street driving is all I plan on attempting, at least next summer when the ground thaws. That is the advice I needed, learning to drive and training to drive for pleasure. And yes I wanted to avoid show, or working types of information.


----------



## hobbyhorse23 (Nov 10, 2010)

Then I'd check out any book by Sallie Walrond. She's great on the safe pleasure driving stuff! Heike Bean, as others have said, is a must-have as well.

Leia


----------



## Mominis (Nov 11, 2010)

I love my Sally Walrond book. I got it from the CMHR auction and I've read it about 1,000,000 times now.


----------

